# found a new free pattern site



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

http://knittingonthenet.com/oddball.htm


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Reikigirl said:


> http://knittingonthenet.com/oddball.htm


I found that website and have downloaded free patterns along with quite a few others


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Great site, Reikigirl! Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I love the look and technique of the odd ball scarf. I have found an old box of various used yarns and parial skeins and plan to try this out.


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Great website. Thanks for posting it


----------



## bearland53 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been downloading for a few years from this site - they have some really nice crochet patterns


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice patterns, thank you for sharing


----------

